# Merkwürdige Virenwarnmeldung über www.computerbetrug.de gefunden



## Blink-Blink (15 Februar 2008)

Habe folgenden Forenbeitrag auf http://www.Verbraucherschutz-Forum.de/?show=PYMf gefunden:




> ACHTUNG:
> 
> www.forum.computerbetrug.de
> 
> ...


----------



## Heiko (15 Februar 2008)

*AW: Merkwürdige Virenwarnmeldung über www.computerbetrug.de gefunden*

Wir sind virenfrei!


----------



## Blink-Blink (15 Februar 2008)

*AW: Merkwürdige Virenwarnmeldung über www.computerbetrug.de gefunden*

Höchstwahrscheinlich ein Fehlalarm des Virenscanners, aber der Warner hat eh Schwierigkeiten Hinweise richtig zu deuten :roll:


----------



## Devilfrank (15 Februar 2008)

*AW: Merkwürdige Virenwarnmeldung über www.computerbetrug.de gefunden*

Wahrscheinlich ein Fehlalarm des Kaspersky-Scanners. Der produziert solche Fehlalarme seit ein paar Tagen und sollte einfach nur aktualisiert werden.

http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php?showtopic=60158&pid=548180&st=0&#entry548180


----------



## Blink-Blink (15 Februar 2008)

*AW: Merkwürdige Virenwarnmeldung über www.computerbetrug.de gefunden*



> Ich habe die Virenmeldung von Spydoc erhalten. das Verzeichnis weist auf die Seite zurück die mir *** als Link empfohlen hat. Mein Virenscanner funktioniert einwandfrei! Der Virus hat sich in der Registrierung eingenistet und mußte dort manuell entfernt werden.
> 
> Denke, das soll jeder für sich entscheiden, wie er damit umgeht. Ich hab nunmal diese Meldung erhalten und habe sie hier gepostet, für die Leute, die evtl. auch diese Seite besuchen möchten.
> 
> Ist nur gutgemeint...



Nun hat er den Virus sogar manuell aus der Registry entfernen müssen!


----------



## Blink-Blink (15 Februar 2008)

*AW: Merkwürdige Virenwarnmeldung über www.computerbetrug.de gefunden*

Das Problem?

http://forum.kaspersky.com/lofiversion/index.php/t13002.html


----------



## komm rein (15 Februar 2008)

*AW: Merkwürdige Virenwarnmeldung über www.computerbetrug.de gefunden*

Kaspersky Internet Security 6.0.2.621 mit den erschienenen Signaturen vom 15.02.2008 17:56:09 Uhr meldet nichts. Auch die Tage vorher keine Probleme mit CB.


----------



## sascha (17 Februar 2008)

*AW: Merkwürdige Virenwarnmeldung über www.computerbetrug.de gefunden*

Ich habe auch den Kaspersky. Und der meldet nix...


----------



## zoro (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Merkwürdige Virenwarnmeldung über www.computerbetrug.de gefunden*

Dasselbe habe ich vor längerer Zeit auch festgestellt. Eine heutige Überprüfung mit SPYWARE DOCTOR zeigte 


Backdoor.Small.JG C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Manfred\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt Hoch
Backdoor.Small.JG C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Manfred\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt Hoch


Wäre mal an der Zeit, dass sich die Redaktion sich bei den Verantwortlichen der Programme beschwert und dies abstellt.


----------



## Devilfrank (23 Februar 2008)

*AW: Merkwürdige Virenwarnmeldung über www.computerbetrug.de gefunden*

Was immer da Spyware Doctor gefunden haben will.

Diese Seite hier wird ständig von Administratoren und Moderatoren überwacht, die mehrere namhafte Scanner im Einsatz haben. Wenn es da einen tatsächlichen Befall geben würde, hätten wir das sicher bemerkt. 

Im Übrigen: Cookies sind nicht ausführbare Textdateien, die lediglich Deine Besuchsinformationen hier festhalten, um Dir beim nächsten Besuch bspw. Änderungen der gelesenen Beiträge zeigen zu können. Insofern kann es sich hier nur um einen Fehlalarm Deines AntiSpyWare- Produkts handeln, da sich in Cookies kein Trojaner verbergen kann.


----------



## katzenjens (23 Februar 2008)

*AW: Merkwürdige Virenwarnmeldung über www.computerbetrug.de gefunden*

Huhu,

ich habe die Warnungen mal etwas weiterverfolgt. Es hat etwas mit dem Vibrant-Werbelink-Kram zu tun. Dort werden Cookies bis zum Erbrechen gesetzt. Auch durch den Schäublelink scheinen Cookies gesetzt zu werden.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Devilfrank (23 Februar 2008)

*AW: Merkwürdige Virenwarnmeldung über www.computerbetrug.de gefunden*

Immer noch kein Grund eine Trojaner-Warnung auszuwerfen. Das ist einfach Murks.


----------



## zoro (25 Februar 2008)

*AW: Merkwürdige Virenwarnmeldung über www.computerbetrug.de gefunden*



Devilfrank schrieb:


> Immer noch kein Grund eine Trojaner-Warnung auszuwerfen. Das ist einfach Murks.



@Devilfrank, 

hilft eigentlich nur sich bei den Programmentwiclern zu beschweren und denen
die klarmachen.


----------

